# Way "over cured"



## donr (Feb 21, 2019)

How long can I dry brine pork loins and still have them be good?

I have some pork loins dry drined with TQ, vacuum packed and in a commercial walk in refrigerator that is 40°f.  They have been flipped over about every 3 days.
Through a series of events, they have been in there for about 9 weeks.

I am prepared to throw them out & start over, but wanted to double check to see what everyone else thinks.

Thanks

Don


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2019)

9 weeks... Isn't that about half-way to being mummified? 

I wouldn't give up so easily. I'd at least try smelling it. Maybe cooking a small amount for a taste test.
If a dog turns it down, that's a sure sign to stay away.
Probably salty.

If you do a taste test and survive, you can always throw it away.
If you do a taste test and do not survive, you won't need to throw it away.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 21, 2019)

If it's vacuum packed, with at least 20 grams of salt per kg and cured with cure # 2 its still ok....it was just bathing in its own juices a bit to long... run it in ice cold water for 12 hour to de-saline and smoke it... I wouldn't throw it out...


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2019)

What did you decide?

I wasn't familiar with Tender Quick as I use #1 pink salt for my cures.
I went to the Morton website to learn more.
TQ is a hybrid cross between #1 and #2 as it contains both sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate as well as sugar and antifreeze.  I didn't find the % of nitrites and nitrates.

What amount of TQ did you use versus poundage of muscle meat?

The reason I ask is that excess amounts of sodium nitrite is toxic.

-John


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2019)

TQ is 0.5% nitrite and 0.5% nitrate...  ~99 salt with some sugar amount I'm not familiar with..

I think I'd 86 the meat...   9 weeks, I don't know about that...


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2019)

9 weeks 20 days ago .


----------



## weedeater (Mar 10, 2019)

Yea this is an older thread.  Counting back the “about 9 weeks” that would mean it went in the refer the week before Christmas. Hope it got 86’d. 

Weedeater


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> TQ is 0.5% nitrite and 0.5% nitrate...  ~99 salt with some sugar amount I'm not familiar with..
> 
> I think I'd 86 the meat...   9 weeks, I don't know about that...


Thanks Dave.  Equal % of nitrite and nitrate is definitely a hybrid of the traditional "pinks".
Don't know why they call it a quick cure as #1 has more nitrite, but no nitrate for a short term cure.  Then we have  #2 with also more nitrite than TQ and much less nitrate, that is intended for very long cures as it takes months to convert into nitrite.

I'll stay with #1 or #2 and avoid TQ. I know base point for my for those cures.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2019)

Here's the deal with Tender Quick....  Read the directions....  I don't know of anyone that follows TQ's directions...  or I missed something which is possible..

1 TBS. ~=15 grams...  at 0.5% nitrite, that's .075 grams nitrite per pound...
There are 3 tsp. in 1 TBS...
For 5#'s of meat, that's 5 TBS. of TQ that need to be added... 
5 TBS @ 0.075 grams /TBS = 0.375 grams nitrite / 5#'s.. = ~165 Ppm nitrite added to the meat..  and ~3% salt...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2019)

Misused by many that's a fact . The directions are mis leading for one thing . The amount on the bag is for whole muscle meat . People use that amount for sausage and it should be half that . Don't say that on the bag . 
Then you search , and all kinds of wrong amounts / bad advice can be found .


----------



## donr (Mar 11, 2019)

We did end up pitching the meat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 11, 2019)

Good call Donr. Glad no one tried to eat it and got sick.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Misused by many that's a fact . The directions are mis leading for one thing . The amount on the bag is for whole muscle meat . People use that amount for sausage and it should be half that . Don't say that on the bag .
> Then you search , and all kinds of wrong amounts / bad advice can be found .




Exactly:
1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per 1 pound of Whole Meat.
And 1/2 TBS (1/4 ounce) of TQ per 1 pound of ground meat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Here's the deal with Tender Quick....  Read the directions....  I don't know of anyone that follows TQ's directions...  or I missed something which is possible..
> 
> View attachment 390073




Actually reading & following the directions on a bag of TQ is just like taking something out of context when in an argument.

That bag doesn't tell you what Morton's directions are for after only curing for that short amount of time of 4 to 8 hours, or for larger cuts "up to 24 hours". 
Their next step is to cook what they're calling cured at 350° in your oven, which means it doesn't matter that you didn't fully cure the meat in those "Short" times.

Same thing with their "Brine Curing" for 24 hours. Their next step is into the oven @ 350°.
You have to get their "Home Curing" Book to know this---The Bag instructions are useless to people who Smoke their meat Low & Slow.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> -The Bag instructions are useless to people who Smoke their meat Low & Slow.


True . One of the last lines on the bag " follow directions carefully " should say follow a Morton's recipe . 

I have used it to brine chicken breast . The directions of 1 cup TQ to 4 cups water is crazy . I cut way back from the salt amount , then made sure I cooked at a high temp .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Actually reading & following the directions on a bag of TQ is just like taking something out of context when in an argument.
> 
> That bag doesn't tell you what Morton's directions are for after only curing for that short amount of time of 4 to 8 hours, or for larger cuts "up to 24 hours".
> Their next step is to cook what they're calling cured at 350° in your oven, which means it doesn't matter that you didn't fully cure the meat in those "Short" times.
> ...




Bear, Morton's home meat curing guide has been discontinued....    Perhaps, you could copy your guide and put it up on the forum....

...


----------



## Jonok (Mar 12, 2019)

Here’s a set of highlights that were on the Mother earth news website:
https://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/curing/curing-meat-at-home-zmaz73jfzraw


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Bear, Morton's home meat curing guide has been discontinued....    Perhaps, you could copy your guide and put it up on the forum....
> 
> ...




Here's a FREE PDF of the whole book, if you can figure out how to download it:
https://epdf.tips/home-meat-curing-guide.html

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks Bear...  Got it... Made a new thread in "CURING"..   
I have downloaded the book....

Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Down loading now . Thanks for putting that up Bear .


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a really long stupid question

Why does anyone use or recommend Tender Quick for proper curing if the package instructions are faulty, the proper instructions are discontinued and the nitrite to nitrate ratios are not a time proven #1 or  #2 cure?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I have a really long stupid question
> 
> Why does anyone use or recommend Tender Quick for proper curing if the package instructions are faulty, the proper instructions are discontinued and the nitrite to nitrate ratios are not a time proven #1 or  #2 cure?



Because it's been working Perfectly for me for 9 years now, and My Dry cured TQ products taste better than any other method I've tried. IMHO


Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 17, 2019)

Bear

I bow to your answer. Yes I am sincere and wasn't trying to insult you.
You have taken the time to extensively research methods required to safely use TenderQuick (TQ) as a cure for meat along with a smoke (not cook) processing of meat products.
I hope that readers follow your recipes and NOT deviate the process unless they have found other safe methods.

I worry about the people that go loose cannon to think TQ is a replacement for pink salt.

-John


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Bear
> 
> I bow to your answer. Yes I am sincere and wasn't trying to insult you.
> You have taken the time to extensively research methods required to safely use TenderQuick (TQ) as a cure for meat along with a smoke (not cook) processing of meat products.
> ...




Thank You!
I never took anything you said as an insult in any way.
Many of us try to make sure people know the difference between TQ & Cure #1.
I think it gets covered pretty good on this forum.
If the whole process is done properly with TQ, there isn't a strong salty flavor.
However, like I said, if someone needs a diet of much lower than normal sodium intake, and can't limit their portion size of Bacon, like I do, it would be a good idea to switch to Cure #1 & adjust the salt content in their mix.

Bear


----------

